# how common are erectile dysfunction issues after running a relatively mild cycle?



## alphabolic (May 26, 2011)

this is pretty much my only real concern after i stop my 8 week cycle of test prop 400mg a week with var 70mg ED for 6 weeks. aso running HCG on cycle and clomid, aromasin, and a little nolva for PCT. im 22 and it's my first cycle. im already blowing up 2.5 weeks in and getting compliments from everyone. no acne, signs of gyno, agression, nothing...

i heard some people have trouble getting it up during PCT and then getting right back to normal, while others take a couple months, and in rare cases never being the same as far as getting it up. so if you could describe your experience in this area to make me feel a little better i'd appreciate it.


----------



## Kirk B (May 26, 2011)

I'm 29 iv'e ran 4 cycles and never had a problem so i think it's different for every person


----------



## alphabolic (May 26, 2011)

Kirk B said:


> I'm 29 iv'e ran 4 cycles and never had a problem so i think it's different for every person


 
good to know

my best friend ran a cycle at 17 without correct pct along with h drol and has trouble getting it up at 24.  i guess it depends on the person along with the starting age and what/how they ran their cycles.  

anyone else?


----------



## minimal (May 26, 2011)

alphabolic said:


> good to know
> 
> my best friend ran a cycle at 17 without correct pct along with h drol and has trouble getting it up at 24.  i guess it depends on the person along with the starting age and what/how they ran their cycles.
> 
> anyone else?



maybe he needs a hotter girlfriend


----------



## Evil Eagle (May 26, 2011)

I think it's the nolva that does it. You could always pick up some Cialis or Viagra if you're that worried about it. 

Sent from my Android device


----------



## alphabolic (May 26, 2011)

minimal said:


> maybe he needs a hotter girlfriend



Lol nah bro he has a diff girl over every night and half the time he can't get it up even with viagra.  Little scary.  And these are good looking girls too.


----------



## minimal (May 26, 2011)

alphabolic said:


> Lol nah bro he has a diff girl over every night and half the time he can't get it up even with viagra.  Little scary.  And these are good looking girls too.



he needs to send them ova here.. my junk is fully operational 24/7.


----------



## hawkcmc (May 26, 2011)

alphabolic said:


> Lol nah bro he has a diff girl over every night and half the time he can't get it up even with viagra. Little scary. And these are good looking girls too.


 
Wait he cant even get it up with Viagra?  Maybe he likes men?  Not bashing or anything.  Maybe he has some other serious problems going on.


----------



## alphabolic (May 26, 2011)

so is it safe to say that prolonged ed issues are pretty rare and I shouldn't worry about it?  This is the only aas related side effect I don't see discussed a lot.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (May 26, 2011)

I ran a cycle of PH Spawn before I knew a damn thing about test, 19-nors, AI's, Serms, PCT, yada yada.  I couldn't maintain a decent erection for several months.  I'm not saying I couldn't get hard, but I had to be REALLLLYYYY turned on to keep it going.  It was terrible.


----------



## alphabolic (May 26, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> I ran a cycle of PH Spawn before I knew a damn thing about test, 19-nors, AI's, Serms, PCT, yada yada. I couldn't maintain a decent erection for several months. I'm not saying I couldn't get hard, but I had to be REALLLLYYYY turned on to keep it going. It was terrible.


 
damn that sucks bro.  how about now?


----------



## alphabolic (Jun 14, 2011)

bump


----------



## bigpapabuff (Jun 15, 2011)

no problems here, usually after a good pct I am fine, but for a little extra boost I like to go with cialis.


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 16, 2011)

alphabolic said:


> i heard some people have trouble getting it up during PCT and then getting right back to normal, while others take a couple months, and in rare cases never being the same as far as getting it up. so if you could describe your experience in this area to make me feel a little better i'd appreciate it.


  Libido was definitely lower during PCT, but the Clomid makes a lot more (a LOT more) of the white stuff, so your girl should prepare to be covered if you pull out.


----------



## Ballgame23 (Jun 16, 2011)

alphabolic said:


> Lol nah bro he has a diff girl over every night and half the time he can't get it up even with viagra.  Little scary.  And these are good looking girls too.



Gay??


----------



## GMO (Jun 16, 2011)

alphabolic said:


> good to know
> 
> my best friend ran a cycle at 17 without correct pct along with h drol and has trouble getting it up at 24. i guess it depends on the person along with the starting age and what/how they ran their cycles.
> 
> anyone else?


 
That's because he ran a prohormone at 17 before his endocrine system was fully developed.  This is one of the many reasons we discourage the use of AAS so young.  He may have this problem for the rest of his life.  Now THAT would suck...ask him for me if it was worth it.

In terms of libido, it will normally be lower starting about 2-3 weeks into PCT if a long ester was used, or week 1 if a short ester.  It will last until your normal test levels rebound. The severity and effects of this will vary from person to person.  Personally, I struggle for a good 4-5 weeks after I end a cycle, but am g2g shortly thereafter.


----------



## LightBearer (Jun 16, 2011)

alphabolic said:


> Lol nah bro he has a diff girl over every night and half the time he can't get it up even with viagra.  Little scary.  And these are good looking girls too.


maybe he just needs better viagra


----------

